# I need a brake lever, not integrated with a shifter.



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I have some modolo brake levers on my 1988 Bianchi road bike that I find hard to use in my old age. My Shimano hydraulic/Di2 brake levers are ergonomically much more to my liking. Is there anything similarly shaped that is a pure brake lever? Most of the rest of the components on the bike are vintage Crampy, so matching that would be kind of nice. If not, does anyone make hydraulic calipers that could be retrofitted?

I don't mind upgrading the bars to something more modern, either. (Right now I put on some butterfly trekking bars and turned it into a Frederico Bianchi, so it is not like I can make it any worse).


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

SRAM, Campy(used to, not sure if still available) and Cane Creek make brake levers that don't have any shifter function but are the same shape as current shifters. Shimano probably still does the old brake levers, but they weren't as comfortable. If you can't find anything lemme know and I'll see who has them.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Sram s500?


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

The Cane Creek SCR5 are the same shape as the original Campy Ergo levers. The plastic body is a bit larger than the Campy, probably cause they used a cheaper plastic and so needed more of it to be strong enough, and that always felt a bit awkward to me, but otherwise, they felt much better than my old circa 1989 Shimano 105 levers.

Edit. Looks like the S-500 uses the same shape as well.


----------



## jpick915 (May 7, 2006)

Origin 8 makes some nice levers that won't break the bank. I also use a set of Tektro levers on my single speed that are relatively comfortable and inexpensive, but I prefer the aesthetics of the Origin 8s.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Those Origin 8 definitely would be the best to preserve the look. The SRAM 900 or 500 looks like the shape I am after. Thanks for all the suggestions...


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

IRD makes a nice looking lever - in "drillium." It looks Campy-esque. Fifty bucks. 

IRD Drillium ZST Brake Levers

Non-drilled is ten smackers cheaper.


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

Other than the above, of which I found the CaneCreek ones had a metal rattle. I had 2 sets of them and got rid of them because of it.

The brake Lever only Campy brake levers (1998 - 2002?) were essentially a regular shifter without the inside guts. you could just buy and older pair of brake/shift levers used and remove the inside components and thumb/finger levers.

I have 2 bikes with the Carbon "Tri" brake lever only. If you want a metal lever you'll have to just gut a lower end model.

Also, if you are running original type brake cables and housing upgrading those would help too.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks. Those look a lot like the ones I have currently (which function fine, but I find ergonomically so unpleasant that I am currently using mtn bike levers on some trekking bars). Ideally, I would like something that is shaped like the SRAM 900 (or similar), but matches the bike. I'll probably get the SRAM levers, unless I can find the Crampy version (which they have apparently discontinued).


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

CrankyCarbon said:


> Also, if you are running original type brake cables and housing upgrading those would help too.


I did. It really helped. I also added some pink salmon pads.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

rufus said:


> The Cane Creek SCR5 are the same shape as the original Campy Ergo levers. The plastic body is a bit larger than the Campy, probably cause they used a cheaper plastic and so needed more of it to be strong enough, and that always felt a bit awkward to me, but otherwise, they felt much better than my old circa 1989 Shimano 105 levers.
> 
> Edit. Looks like the S-500 uses the same shape as well.


The Cane Creek levers are very similar to the Tektro and both are readily available in silver or black, some with gum hoods.  Also check Velo Orange - they sell a "drillium" type with gum hoods for a classic look if that's what you're lookign for.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> The Cane Creek levers are very similar to the Tektro


 I'm pretty sure they're identical except for the finish, because Tektro makes them.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I like the hand feel/fit of the TRP as well. I also have no problem of the feel of the Tekro lower line. Just more generic looking...

These are little sexier in post retro modern kinda of way perhaps.

A bonus potentially is that they have the Campy style lever actuated release to let cable out. This in conjunction with Shimano calipers helps when you get into the bigger tires clearing the calipers for flats and wheel swaps et al.


----------



## CrankyCarbon (Dec 17, 2014)

you can find the Campy ones on eBay though they may sell for around $200 ==> Campagnolo Record Carbon Brake Levers NIP w Extra Hood | eBay


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> I'm pretty sure they're identical except for the finish, because Tektro makes them.


The levers are different:

cane creek:








tektro 340)









The tektro 520 looks similar, but I think it's only for linear pull brakes?









I think the tektro road lever (340) is more identical to the TRP (above) than the Cane Creek. But maybe the bodies are identical and the only difference is the lever shape?

Anyway, from my experience with the Cane Creek and the Tektro 340 (which I have on my V-Brake tandem), they feel about the same and definitely in the category of a modern shaped hood (which I find more comfortable) vs. the older aero style levers I have, which are like this:


----------

